# DIE GILDE 2 - paar Fragen ...



## DaOarge (20. September 2006)

Funzt bei euch die automatische Gebäude Verwaltung ? Kurz nachdem ich es aktiviert habe fahrt der Karren einmal zum Markt und dann wars das ... er macht nichts weiter, er kauft nicht, er verkauft nicht usw. ...

Wie kann man eigene Kinder im eigenen Betrieb arbeiten lassen ? Funzt das überhaupt ? Mein Sohn ist erwachsen, aber er kann nicht in meiner Bäckerei arbeiten - warum ?

Danke erstmal


----------



## chaos777 (20. September 2006)

quckmal hier rein ein gutes forum fürs Spiel  
http://forum.jowood.de/forumdisplay.php?f=469


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. September 2006)

DaOarge am 20.09.2006 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Funzt bei euch die automatische Gebäude Verwaltung ? Kurz nachdem ich es aktiviert habe fahrt der Karren einmal zum Markt und dann wars das ... er macht nichts weiter, er kauft nicht, er verkauft nicht usw. ...
> 
> Wie kann man eigene Kinder im eigenen Betrieb arbeiten lassen ? Funzt das überhaupt ? Mein Sohn ist erwachsen, aber er kann nicht in meiner Bäckerei arbeiten - warum ?
> 
> Danke erstmal




Die KI Verwaltung ist verbuggt, Kinder können nur in einem eigenen Betrieb arbeiten. Genau wie alle Dynastiemitglieder.


Andere Frage: geht bei irgendjemand die Amtswahl?


----------

